# Greetings from Alaska



## alaskaman01 (Mar 21, 2017)

Yes, we grow our own in the Great Land! I'm a retired teacher who has been growing a good strain (Dr. Krippling's Incredible Bulk) for the past 2 years. I'm just starting to experiment with dwc hydro. Any and all advice or other contact would be great!


----------



## Final Phase (Mar 21, 2017)

Welcome to RIU! I'm also a retired teacher - nice to grow legally now! Getting more experience making medicines of al kinds.


----------



## alaskaman01 (Mar 21, 2017)

Final Phase said:


> Welcome to RIU! I'm also a retired teacher - nice to grow legally now! Getting more experience making medicines of al kinds.


Thanks for your reply. Yes, I never thought I would see the day in my lifetime where I can openly grow my own medicine. Five back operations have left me with chronic pain which I treat pretty successfully with and indica-heavy hybrid. Do you grow in soil or water or both?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 22, 2017)

Welcome to RIU!


----------



## Final Phase (Mar 22, 2017)

alaskaman01 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Yes, I never thought I would see the day in my lifetime where I can openly grow my own medicine. Five back operations have left me with chronic pain which I treat pretty successfully with and indica-heavy hybrid. Do you grow in soil or water or both?


Under house 10' high and as you can see I have some expanding to get the rest of these ladies a seat for the show. Flipped lights 2 weeks ago. Mostly Aphgani... I make salve and want to make it more potent so I'm letting these plants go about 110 days till I get at least 40% amber. 

I make my salve in a slow cooker for 18 hrs. What are you making to kill pain in your back?


----------



## vostok (Mar 22, 2017)

I'd grow both 

THC and CBd

some very good CBd strains about

*http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/blog/index.php/2016/08/19/highest-cbd-strains/*

good luck


----------



## alaskaman01 (Mar 22, 2017)

I am growing 2 Granddaddy Purple and 2 Bubba's Gift in soil along with 1 Headband in hydro. Always order my seeds from Herbie's. You have a nice grow going. Congratulations.


----------



## alaskaman01 (Mar 22, 2017)

I have been growing Dr. Krippling's incredible bulk. Tests out to 18% thc. I use a Storz & Bickel "Mighty" vaporizer.


----------



## Final Phase (Mar 22, 2017)

alaskaman01 said:


> I have been growing Dr. Krippling's incredible bulk. Tests out to 18% thc. I use a Storz & Bickel "Mighty" vaporizer.


 A week or so ago I was talking about how well herb that has been vaped on #7 two times then used in edible formats. In the near future I plan on making some medicine oil in caplets from vaped volcano herb.


----------



## alaskaman01 (Mar 22, 2017)

Final Phase said:


> A week or so ago I was talking about how well herb that has been vaped on #7 two times then used in edible formats. In the near future I plan on making some medicine oil in caplets from vaped volcano herb.


I give my "already-been-vaped* weed to a young lady who cooks with it. I've made some edibles and tinctures with my trim and shake. I have a Magical Butter Machine which makes foolproof butter, tinctures, salves, you name it. No muss no fuss. I also use a medical-grade decarboxylator on the weed in preparation.


----------



## Final Phase (Mar 23, 2017)

alaskaman01 said:


> I give my "already-been-vaped* weed to a young lady who cooks with it. I've made some edibles and tinctures with my trim and shake. I have a Magical Butter Machine which makes foolproof butter, tinctures, salves, you name it. No muss no fuss. I also use a medical-grade decarboxylator on the weed in preparation.


Okay, I'm intrigued - Read up on the Magical Butter Machine: Sounds like I need this machine! Also now looking for a medical-grade decarboxylator. So far I'm only coming up with a product called Nova... Do you know of one that works with more than an oz. of flower?


----------



## alaskaman01 (Mar 23, 2017)

My decar is a Nova. The Butter Machine is really the way to go. It's a bit spendy but sometimes you can get good deals. I had a credit on Amazon, so I used that to buy my machine.


----------



## Final Phase (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks for the information! Ordered the Butter machine and Nova decarb. 

I'm tired of experimenting and coming up with sub standard product so these will be a big help. 

There is a growing demand for pain relief medication from friends and relatives - Once we started sharing our salve it didn't take long for people to find us...


----------



## alaskaman01 (Mar 23, 2017)

I just finished teaching a class to 35 seniors called De-Mystifying Cannabis. It was very well received. Cannabis use in all its forms is, in my opinion, a matter of overall wellness and well-being: physicalyl, emotionally. I think you will like your butter machine. Glad to offer some useful info. If you would like a PDF of the powerpoint I made for the class I taught I can forward it to you via email.


----------



## vostok (Apr 9, 2017)

alaskaman01 said:


> If you would like a PDF of the powerpoint I made for the class I taught I can forward it to you via email.


Post it up

even a link 

is good


----------



## Final Phase (Apr 10, 2017)

alaskaman01 said:


> I just finished teaching a class to 35 seniors called De-Mystifying Cannabis. It was very well received. Cannabis use in all its forms is, in my opinion, a matter of overall wellness and well-being: physicalyl, emotionally. I think you will like your butter machine. Glad to offer some useful info. If you would like a PDF of the powerpoint I made for the class I taught I can forward it to you via email.


Kind of a joke - Teachers never stop teaching: they just finally die! I like what you're doing to help others... I used the decarb machine "Lift" Works so nice - I like not having to learn more in order to continue on... That thing is awesome! I made some up, mixed it with coconut oil and put into caplets. That should be some potent stuff 1/2 oz. making 50 pills. So much to learn - Glad I ran into your post. The Magic Butter machine I'm hoping will make great tinctures. Have you made tinctures with it yet?


----------



## alaskaman01 (Apr 10, 2017)

vostok said:


> Post it up
> 
> even a link
> 
> is good


This is a PDF I made to teach my introductory class to 30 folks age 50+


----------



## lewiscopeland18 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hello..


----------



## alaskaman01 (Apr 14, 2017)

Greetings.


----------



## lewiscopeland18 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hello..everyone.


----------



## Socioman (Aug 10, 2018)

Presentation about cannabis in powerpoint is very interesting. If anyone is planning to set up a business and sell products from cannabis I can offer templates to create a business presentation https://poweredtemplate.com/powerpoint-diagrams-charts/ppt-process-diagrams/00051/0/index.html. These templates will help you plan your strategy and get your idea across to potential partners.


----------

